

Journalist humiliates European Central Bank technocrat ducking hard questions - cs702
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAf7J4a_T1g

======
lunarscape
The journalist is Vincent Browne and aggressive relentless questioning is his
default mode of operation. Plenty of his takedowns and general annoyance of
politicians can be found on Youtube. My personal favourite is his question to
Sinn Fein candidate Martin McGuiness during the recent president elections in
Ireland in which Browne asked McGuiness about his activity in the IRA and
produced 8 books and numerous reports directly contradicting his account.
Browne's style is so recognisable that his show even features a parody of him
played by Mario Rosenstock on occasion.

~~~
cs702
Yup. Rather than "aggressive relentless questioning," I would call it "not
putting up with bullsh*t answers."

